# NSFW - Lingerie Model



## Trever1t

My new friend Jacqueline is modeling her own creations here in this image I shot at our session today.







_POR2532 by WSG Photography, on Flickr




_POR2534 by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1

She is lovely.. so are her creations! Nicely shot!


----------



## tirediron

cgipson1 said:


> She is lovely.. so are her creations! Nicely shot!


"Creations"?  Is that what we're calling them now?

Great shot!


----------



## Derrel

She has nice tats!!!


----------



## gsgary

Derrel said:


> She has nice tats!!!



And nice tits


----------



## amolitor

I'm surprised nobody has complained that her toes got chopped off! I don't think it matters since obviously nobody is looking at her feet.

This has a lot to love in it, as has been noted! However, if the goal is to show off the lingerie, it's almost a complete bust. The pose hides a lot of it, although we do get a peek at some parts which might be enough to make the point. The main trouble is that she is SO DRAMATIC, her hair, her makeup, her ink, her pose, that one hardly notices the lingerie. To "market" lingerie you need a kind of balance, sure you're mostly selling the idea of sexy sexy, so there's a lot of girl and sex appeal going on. That's balanced with the actual product though, you want to connect the pretty/sexy idea with the pretty/sexy product.

I'm pretty much YOW LOOKIT THAT HOT CHICK here, and not thinking about the lingerie at all, except insofar as I hope she's going to get rid of it.

That's how it takes me, anyways. Your mileage may vary! A great photo of a hottie, but possibly that's not what you actually want here.

Also, I'm not convinced the shoes work. Brown shoes with pink and black lingerie? Hmm.


----------



## Mach0

gsgary said:
			
		

> And nice tits



Lmfao!


----------



## Mach0

amolitor said:
			
		

> I'm surprised nobody has complained that her toes got chopped off! I don't think it matters since obviously nobody is looking at her feet.
> 
> This has a lot to love in it, as has been noted! However, if the goal is to show off the lingerie, it's almost a complete bust. The pose hides a lot of it, although we do get a peek at some parts which might be enough to make the point. The main trouble is that she is SO DRAMATIC, her hair, her makeup, her ink, her pose, that one hardly notices the lingerie. To "market" lingerie you need a kind of balance, sure you're mostly selling the idea of sexy sexy, so there's a lot of girl and sex appeal going on. That's balanced with the actual product though, you want to connect the pretty/sexy idea with the pretty/sexy product.
> 
> I'm pretty much YOW LOOKIT THAT HOT CHICK here, and not thinking about the lingerie at all, except insofar as I hope she's going to get rid of it.
> 
> That's how it takes me, anyways. Your mileage may vary! A great photo of a hottie, but possibly that's not what you actually want here.
> 
> Also, I'm not convinced the shoes work. Brown shoes with pink and black lingerie? Hmm.


Good technical points but I sure as hell didn't notice anything lol. 
She's hot.


----------



## Judobreaker

amolitor said:


> I'm surprised nobody has complained that her toes got chopped off! I don't think it matters since obviously nobody is looking at her feet.
> 
> This has a lot to love in it, as has been noted! However, if the goal is to show off the lingerie, it's almost a complete bust. The pose hides a lot of it, although we do get a peek at some parts which might be enough to make the point. The main trouble is that she is SO DRAMATIC, her hair, her makeup, her ink, her pose, that one hardly notices the lingerie. To "market" lingerie you need a kind of balance, sure you're mostly selling the idea of sexy sexy, so there's a lot of girl and sex appeal going on. That's balanced with the actual product though, you want to connect the pretty/sexy idea with the pretty/sexy product.
> 
> I'm pretty much YOW LOOKIT THAT HOT CHICK here, and not thinking about the lingerie at all, except insofar as I hope she's going to get rid of it.
> 
> That's how it takes me, anyways. Your mileage may vary! A great photo of a hottie, but possibly that's not what you actually want here.
> 
> Also, I'm not convinced the shoes work. Brown shoes with pink and black lingerie? Hmm.



What if the main target is men looking for a Christmas present for their wife...? I think the image would do the trick... xD


----------



## Rick58

amolitor said:


> I'm surprised nobody has complained that her toes got chopped off! I don't think it matters since obviously nobody is looking at her feet.
> 
> This has a lot to love in it, as has been noted! However, if the goal is to show off the lingerie, it's almost a complete bust. The pose hides a lot of it, although we do get a peek at some parts which might be enough to make the point. The main trouble is that she is SO DRAMATIC, her hair, her makeup, her ink, her pose, that one hardly notices the lingerie. To "market" lingerie you need a kind of balance, sure you're mostly selling the idea of sexy sexy, so there's a lot of girl and sex appeal going on. That's balanced with the actual product though, you want to connect the pretty/sexy idea with the pretty/sexy product.
> 
> I'm pretty much YOW LOOKIT THAT HOT CHICK here, and not thinking about the lingerie at all, except insofar as I hope she's going to get rid of it.
> 
> That's how it takes me, anyways. Your mileage may vary! A great photo of a hottie, but possibly that's not what you actually want here.
> 
> Also, I'm not convinced the shoes work. Brown shoes with pink and black lingerie? Hmm.


Toes cut off? Ohhh, sorry. My eyes never got down that far. So they are. How about that... now where was I? Oh yeah..


----------



## Ron Evers

I see I am too late to comment on the toes.  :x


----------



## 12sndsgood

Moliter brought up a few good points. my first thoughts were that if your showing off her lingerie show it off. But i'm guessing you have more photos that show off more of the outfit as well. and hell ive seen jean ads on tv where you never hardly see the jeans, so who am i to talk about that lol.


Im more concerned with the fact that when I first looked at the pic I noticed the fluffy rug and thought " man that's something I need to pick up because I hate shooting on white and having a nice blown out background but having the wrinkly white floor portion showing. and looking at the girl came in second to that thought.


----------



## cgipson1

amolitor said:


> Also, I'm not convinced the shoes work. Brown shoes with pink and black lingerie? Hmm.



I strongly suspect if you were flat on your back, with one of those shoes planted on your chest... you would not complain about the color!  


(Are you going to start adding Fashion Critiques to all posts now? lol!)


----------



## Trever1t

lol at some of the comments. Fluffy rug is 100% Sheepskin and feels oh so nice on bare skin!  Yes her toes are cut, I would have liked to been able to get all of her in the frame but could not. I have over 200 images of her outfits, this was one that I liked for personal reasons.

One thing I will say about about TPF is that the critique is usually very purist in nature while in the real world, in the portfolio of MANY very well known and respected photographers, you will find less concern for the little things  The critique here can be very good and even a well seasoned photographer (which I am not) can stand to listen and learn from it. That said, I feel it equally important to note that it isn't necessary to constrain one's self to such purism and cutting a toe off for the sake of a balanced frame is OK.

This is only my second boudoir/Lingerie session. I've only had lights for a couple of months or so. Thank you for your comments, please don't stop giving me your honest thoughts!


----------



## Mully

Derrel said:


> She has nice tats!!!



Good Derrel ...you tell it like it is


----------



## Trever1t

There, I added another....you can clearly see her fashion creation now!


----------



## cgipson1

If I get single again, I am going to come visiting! You know so many lovely Asian women... wow!


----------



## Trever1t

San Jose, LA, Houston and New Orleans are centers for Asian communities. The ladies around here LOVE their photos taken and we have a very large society of photographers. Too much competition for work but great for collaboration.

One for Charlie!




_POR2539 by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Studio7Four

cgipson1 said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm not convinced the shoes work. Brown shoes with pink and black lingerie? Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I strongly suspect if you were flat on your back, with one of those shoes planted on your chest... you would not complain about the color!
> 
> 
> (Are you going to start adding Fashion Critiques to all posts now? lol!)
Click to expand...


Actually I think that is a relevant critique.  Maybe not so much for this shoot, in which the model is the fashion designer (so I assume she had total control of the wardrobe).  But often enough the photographer is also the creative director and stylist, so knowing some basic tenets of fashion such as "don't mix black and brown" is helpful.  As a guy you may not care about the shoe color, but likely many women would catch it, and if the whole look doesn't work that could drag down the specific article being featured.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

hard to see her eyes, wait thats because of "other distractions"....   GREAT SHOT =)


----------



## JackandSally

Personally, I hate the first image. Her face seems white, as if she put on way too much powder. And her expression annoys me.  She looks like she just kinda fell onto the rug and you happened to catch it. If that makes sense. From the first image, hot is not what I'd say.

However, the second and third images are great. She looks hot in those.


----------



## paigew

well, not trying to pick on you but I don't care much for these. The poses are uncomfortable looking and very forced. Her skin is orange and her face is a different shade than her body. Her facial expressions in number 2 makes it look like she is scared of what is to come...ummm.....

Anyway, they look like porn shots. Is that the look you were going for? If so then you 'nailed' it.


----------



## Derrel

I get the whole shoes issue. I do. I think the background's brightness is the main distraction. The white backdrop is a bit over-lighted and is starting to compete for visual attention. It's starting to get into the level I call "blowback", which with black-haired and darker-skin-toned people does not look as tranquil and clean as just a simple "white" background. The bright background white is not wrapping around the edges of the subject's body (which some people, like Zack Arias in his famous on-line _white background tutorial_, call "wrap"), but due to I think the distance between her and the background, the background is just looking very,very "hot". It's causing a faint purple line around her hair's outline, and a little bit on her posterior and shoes as well, but not so clearly noticeable. I think overall, her face and hair appear too dark in the shadowed parts of the hair, and these are all in need of a bit more frontal lighting, to offset the exposure that was undoubtedly needed to keep that background from utterly blowing out to nuclear-white levels. Her eyes look very dark, with no sparkle, and her hair "plugs up" due to the lack of frontal lighting. I think these would all look better if there were more light coming from the front, *in relation to* how much light there is on the background...the difference between the dark, front side and the bright background is just a bit too wide a difference to give these a really authentic bright,light-and-airy feeling.


----------



## cgipson1

paigew said:


> well, not trying to pick on you but I don't care much for these. The poses are uncomfortable looking and very forced. Her skin is orange and her face is a different shade than her body. Her facial expressions in number 2 makes it look like she is scared of what is to come...ummm.....
> 
> Anyway, they look like porn shots. Is that the look you were going for? If so then you 'nailed' it.



You call that PORN? Wow! Very subjective, I guess...


----------



## paigew

cgipson1 said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, not trying to pick on you but I don't care much for these. The poses are uncomfortable looking and very forced. Her skin is orange and her face is a different shade than her body. Her facial expressions in number 2 makes it look like she is scared of what is to come...ummm.....
> 
> Anyway, they look like porn shots. Is that the look you were going for? If so then you 'nailed' it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call that PORN? Wow! Very subjective, I guess...
Click to expand...


no they are definitely NOT porn...just porn-esque . When someone says lingerie photos I picture something like victoria secrets....more classy kwim?


----------



## ronlane

Victoria and this young lady have a lot in common...neither one of them have many secrets left..


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz

ronlane said:
			
		

> Victoria and this young lady have a lot in common...neither one of them have many secrets left..


----------



## DiskoJoe

cgipson1 said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, not trying to pick on you but I don't care much for these. The poses are uncomfortable looking and very forced. Her skin is orange and her face is a different shade than her body. Her facial expressions in number 2 makes it look like she is scared of what is to come...ummm.....
> 
> Anyway, they look like porn shots. Is that the look you were going for? If so then you 'nailed' it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You call that PORN? Wow! Very subjective, I guess...
Click to expand...


Porn-esc


----------



## keith foster

She is gorgeous and designs great lingerie!
I don't have anything to add to the critique except to say nice work.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Yeah.. I am Asian and she is definitely not my type  .  Yeah, sorry Bill.. the shot does not look classy enough for me.  Kinda agree with paigew.  The pose I feel like she is trying too hard.  Try and find Sue Bryce workshop video when you can.  You will learn a lot with posing women.


----------



## IByte

Judobreaker said:


> What if the main target is men looking for a Christmas present for their wife...? I think the image would do the trick... xD



I'm sold XD


----------



## IByte

Robin_Usagani said:


> Yeah.. I am Asian and she is definitely not my type  .  Yeah, sorry Bill.. the shot does not look classy enough for me.  Kinda agree with paigew.  The pose I feel like she is trying too hard.  Try and find Sue Bryce workshop video when you can.  You will learn a lot with posing women.



Plus throw in Christa Meola :thumbs up:


----------



## flow

I'm a woman ... and the shoes jumped out at me . My thought was that it looked like she planned the hair, makeup, & lingerie to all go together, but forgot about shoes and just put on what she came to the shoot in.


----------



## cgipson1

Robin_Usagani said:


> Yeah.. I am Asian and she is definitely not my type  .  Yeah, sorry Bill.. the shot does not look classy enough for me.  Kinda agree with paigew.  The pose I feel like she is trying too hard.  Try and find Sue Bryce workshop video when you can.  You will learn a lot with posing women.



Beats the hell out of most of the so-called boudoir we see here... At least these don't put me to sleep!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1

flow said:


> I'm a woman ... and the shoes jumped out at me . My thought was that it looked like she planned the hair, makeup, & lingerie to all go together, but forgot about shoes and just put on what she came to the shoot in.



hmmmm... so it bothered you, and Amolitor! Interesting.... lol!


----------



## deeky

I seem to notice in so many of these kinds of shots that the girl is so serious, and I think that's actually the biggest distraction for me.  I would like even just a little of a smile to tell me 1: she's confident, and 2: she's having fun.  The straight face just makes it look like work to me and I don't want anything with this kind of mood to be work.  

She's a beautiful girl and a talented designer, I would just like a little 'twinkle in the eye', if you know what I mean.


----------



## Trever1t

Robin_Usagani said:


> Yeah.. I am Asian and she is definitely not my type  .  Yeah, sorry Bill.. the shot does not look classy enough for me.  Kinda agree with paigew.  The pose I feel like she is trying too hard.  Try and find Sue Bryce workshop video when you can.  You will learn a lot with posing women.



Sorry about that Robin, didn't know I was your matchmaker. You are going to critique my workmanship or MY MODEL? Get real bro this isn't the dating game!


----------



## thetrue

cgipson1 said:


> Robin_Usagani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. I am Asian and she is definitely not my type  .  Yeah, sorry Bill.. the shot does not look classy enough for me.  Kinda agree with paigew.  The pose I feel like she is trying too hard.  Try and find Sue Bryce workshop video when you can.  You will learn a lot with posing women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beats the hell out of most of the so-called boudoir we see here... At least these don't put me to sleep!  lol!
Click to expand...

You mean bored-oir...right?


----------



## Robin_Usagani

I am being real.  Almost every post is saying how HOT she is.  Why cant I say the opposite?  I didnt say she is ugly, she is not.  Just saying I am THAT into her like every response.


----------



## thetrue

Robin - Thanks for the Sue Bryce tip, I'll be checking that out in a bit!


----------



## Pallycow

I'm going to do a pinup shoot with Heidi from my other shot I put up....and while doing it, we will play with some budior type stuff....so as long as I don't suck too badly, maybe I'll have some to share that isn't bored'uior lol


Trev....didn't read all the jibber jabber, but to me, it is more along the lines of trashy/sexy vs. classy/sexy.  Dunno what you were going for, but that's my opinion.  And it's not a bad thing, depending on what you guys were going for.  ;-)

ps...I like trashy/sexy as well as classy/sexy   and I'm a guy, so most women in their underwear I like.  Yeah her shoes don't match the outfit, but I couldn't care less and I certainly won't try to impress the world with my big words and little opinion on such things.  

The area I will express my little opinion on is the skin tone, specifically in shot 1.  Seems too much magenta to me, very un natural.  If that was your goal, then it matters not.  If it was not your goal, I would recommend a second look at the skin tone.  And lastly, I'm on my laptop...so it could just be my monitor.  lol, but I have gotten used to seeing skin tones that are off even on the goofy laptop.

my 2 cents.


----------



## Trever1t

My monitors are all calibrated. Shot 1 is a bit cooler than the others, yes but not magenta. I spend a lot of time on WB from using a grey card through to post process. I like cooler but force myself to turn up the heat.


----------



## Trever1t

On my iPad now and it looks good to my eyes but my eyes are old and like I said, cooler skin looks more natural to me then my forced warmer images...but so be it.

i love the feedback, even Robins!


----------



## Robin_Usagani

#1, yes.. people already said about the cut toe.  Also, look at the other foot, don't you think it looks weird?


The other photos are too similar.  Pretty much have the same pose.  I have said it many times about image selections!  I dont understand why you show ALL of  these.  I would have picked  maybe only 1 for this pose and show something else.  Do you have some of her laying on her back?  Dont show the same stuff over and over man.  Different face expression isnt good enough especially for this type of pose.  Even on a forum.


----------



## Sarmad

Rick58 said:


> Toes cut off? Ohhh, sorry. *My eyes never got down that far*. So they are. How about that... now where was I? Oh yeah..



I know what you mean .
___________________________________________________

Beautiful and sexy, and I like those tattoos.

From photography point of view, first pic has a con that her foot gets a little cropped off. In second pic her butt is kinda overexposed :mrgreen: but as that's not the subject, that's not really a problem!


----------



## Trever1t

lol, well I have over 200 frames 3 outfits, a number of varied poses, just haven't gotten that far through the edit yet. Thanks for all the comments. Apparently putting NSFW in the title guarantees response


----------



## cgipson1

Trever1t said:


> lol, well I have over 200 frames 3 outfits, a number of varied poses, just haven't gotten that far through the edit yet. Thanks for all the comments. *Apparently putting NSFW in the title guarantees response*



YEP! I am going to start doing that with every new thread I start! lol!


----------



## Sarmad

Trever1t said:


> lol, well I have over 200 frames 3 outfits, a number of varied poses, just haven't gotten that far through the edit yet. Thanks for all the comments. *Apparently putting NSFW in the title guarantees response*



Yup! Men are just way too desperate!

EDIT: Though I'm 14 :mrgreen:.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Trever1t said:


> lol, well I have over 200 frames 3 outfits, a number of varied poses, just haven't gotten that far through the edit yet. Thanks for all the comments. Apparently putting NSFW in the title guarantees response



I think it was more that you delivered on the NSFW.


----------



## that1guy

what is she creating?


----------



## ghache

personally, i feel a really deep pain inside of my body every time i see these eyebrows. even if it was a SI shot of kate u. that **** should be illegal.


----------

